# John Deere 20 Series Gen 2 Command Cut motor problems



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I am asking for an old buddy of mine that still refuses to, as he puts it, "do the internet thing". Anyway, he has a couple year old John Deere 20 series tractor, a 2032 I think, that he just had to replace the electric motor that raises and lowers the mower deck... I think they call that the command cut system. It was under warranty so it was no cost to him but he had to wait about 4 weeks for the part to come in. The dealer said that this is kind of a common problem. My buddy then asked the dealer if the new part was the same as the old part and he was told it was so he is thinking that if it is a common problem and they just replace the broken part with the same part it will probably happen again.

Anyone here that has had the same issue and if so did it happen again? Is there a better replacement part that holds up better?

Thanks


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning unsquidly,

The John Deere "Command Cut" system has been around for 5-6 years, but there haven't been a lot of reviews of it. The fact that it took John Deere 4 weeks to deliver a replacement motor tells you that this is a high demand component. Since the dealer told your buddy that the motor design has not been changed, it probably hasn't. So this is likely to be an ongoing repair item in the future. 

Can you get a part number for that motor, perhaps we can get a less expensive replacement on the internet?

If your buddy can get the old motor, he can check with an electric motor repair shop to determine the cost to rebuild it.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> Good Morning unsquidly,
> 
> The John Deere "Command Cut" system has been around for 5-6 years, but there haven't been a lot of reviews of it. The fact that it took John Deere 4 weeks to deliver a replacement motor tells you that this is a high demand component. Since the dealer told your buddy that the motor design has not been changed, it probably hasn't. So this is likely to be an ongoing repair item in the future.
> 
> ...


No rebuilding it, the housing where the motor shaft connects to the gear drive is what failed.......He got the supper duper extended warranty through John Deere when he bought the tractor so he is not really worried about the cost, he was just trying to see if this was a common problem for future reference....


----------

